# Google search on location of chainsaw injuries



## Frans (Aug 21, 2004)

Facts and Figures about Chain Saw Injuries

* Chaps are designed to protect the leg, where most chain saw injuries occur.
* The average chain saw injury requires 110 stitches.
* Medical costs for chain saw injuries amount to about $350 million per year.
* Associated Workers' Comp costs can be estimated at $125 million annually.
* Loss of production as well as loss of quality of life for the injured cannot be adequately quantified, but may in fact represent the single largest cost.

Accident location and frequency related to chain saw use (totals for 1999)

* Head Area - 2,686
* Upper Body - 2,452
* Hand Area - 10,200
* Upper Leg, Knee, Lower Leg - 10,310
* Foot Area - 1,872

TOTAL - 27,520

Statistics - US Consumer Product Safety Commission Report on Chain-Saw Related Accidents in 1999 


It appears that the location of chain saw injuries are scattered throughout the body with the majority focusing on the hand and leg area.
Frans


----------

